# Patent: Full frame f/2 zoom, possibly for mirrorless?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 23, 2018)

> A patent application showing an unusual f/2 zoom from Canon has appeared in Japan (Patent application: 2018-132675). It’s possible that this zoom lens is related to a  mirrorless camera body with its short BF distance.
> Canon News tells us that the patent itself deals with a floating focus system to help reduce the size of the lens.
> 
> *Japan patent application 2018-132675:*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 23, 2018)

This would seem to be a portrait zoom.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 23, 2018)

Interesting. 
I would really like to see something like that in RL. 
Esp. lenth, feel in the hand and - of course - IQ.


----------



## melgross (Aug 23, 2018)

Boy, that’s a lot of elements.

Now that Nikon has announced, they’re being criticized for the new Z mount lens selection. It would be nice if this (these?) lens(es) would be announced at the same time as Canon’s New cameras.


----------



## RGF (Aug 23, 2018)

very narrow zoom range. Does not interest me, but perhaps this is a technical demonstration, not a real product?


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Aug 23, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> This would seem to be a portrait zoom.



Most definitely. And I would think it would be an ideal portrait zoom - essentially consolidating the 85mm F/1.8 USM, 100mm F/2 USM, and 135mm F/2L USM into one lens. For the 90-130mm F/2 at least. But the 70-125mm is an interesting focal length as well.


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 23, 2018)

A very interesting portrait zoom too. A f/2 zoom of this range is more interesting to me than the f/0.95 manual focus lens that Nikon are launching.


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Aug 24, 2018)

This is likely just a technical demonstration to illustrate the floating focus mechanism, perhaps chosen because it shows a large size-reduction in the lens i.e. they've chosen a focal range and aperture that most clearly shows the size-reduction benefits of floating focus.

Then again, why make things complicated with all those elements if it's just a paper exercise so maybe this is a lens that's being developed. As others have pointed out, it's perfect for portraits (though maybe I'd like it to be a little longer but that could just be because I've got a large, unflattering nose)


----------



## PerKr (Aug 24, 2018)

from those figures it looks more like 70-145 than 70-125? am I missing something obvious?


----------



## Daner (Aug 27, 2018)

I have been tempted by Sigma's 50-100 f1.8 for my 7D Mk. II, but I haven't been convinced. An EF 70-140 f2 from Canon would be more likely to convince me.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 18, 2019)

Canon, take my $$$$. Dream zoom for me.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 18, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Canon, take my $$$$. Dream zoom for me.


Looks like you can actually get it now


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 18, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Looks like you can actually get it now


Hopefully it will be in the 2020 releases.  I would take that over any 70-200 f/2.8. I had a feeling there might be something special to match the 28-70. Now I just hope it gets produced. Maybe, just maybe it will be internal zoom also.


----------

